# Kayaker gone lazy



## flyslinger (Feb 7, 2019)

Hello all, I am a long-time fly-fisher and kayaker that is keeping the fly rods but moving on up to a motor. The Texas coast and Belize is where I go to play. I am always interested in meeting new fishing partners around Rockport.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Welcome and come join us on the Fly Fishing Forum here on microskiff.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. Lots of useful content on here, especially concerning fly gear.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2019)

flyslinger said:


> Hello all, I am a long-time fly-fisher and kayaker that is keeping the fly rods but moving on up to a motor. The Texas coast and Belize is where I go to play. I am always interested in meeting new fishing partners around Rockport.


Welcome aboard! I'm kind of heading the other direction. Getting into kayaking.


----------



## flyslinger (Feb 7, 2019)

Let me know if I can help. I have years of experience with kayaks and canoes. I am currently fishing out of a Diablo Amigo but have been through many different models.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

If you're throwing fly and paddling a Diablo, you're not lazy. 

I got started on a Diablo Adios myself...great fly platform but a barge to paddle.


----------



## flyslinger (Feb 7, 2019)

I hear ya. I sacrificed speed and glide for the ability to stand and fish when I went from a Tarpon 140 to the Amigo. The sight advantage was worth it ... I think.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Welcome sir


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

There are a couple of fly fishermen from Katy that frequent the Fly Fishing Forum here. Just put a shout out on that board and see if you can hook-up with local guys around there who have microskiffs.


----------



## flyslinger (Feb 7, 2019)

I'll give that a try. I am still looking hard for a used skiff but haven't had any luck searching forums and Craigs. Lots of boats in Florida, but not so many in Texas.


----------

